# Sea Bass With Port Wine



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

This is a recipe I adapted from the old Le Bernardin Restaurant. The original calls for striped bass, but any firm, white-fleshed fish will do. Any of the sea basses, for instance, or even cod.

The double-reduction seems like a PITA, but it's worth doing, because the flavor of the port is really concentrated when you do. 

Black Bass With Port Wine
Le Bernardin Restaurant

Four 6-oz striped bass filets
1 cup ruby port
½ cup Sherry vinegar
1 stick butter, softened
Salt & pepper to taste
¼ cup vegetable or peanut oil
2 tbls vegetable or peanut oil
¼ cup Chinese five-spice powder
1 ½ cups wild mushrooms, sliced
2 large shallots, finely chopped
1 tbls minced fresh parsley
1 tbls fresh thyme leaves, finely chopped

Boil the port in a heavy saucepan over moderately high heat until thick and syrupy; there should be just enough liquid to thinly coat the bottom of the pan. Stir in the vinegar and boil until syrupy. Remove from heat and whisk in butter. Season with salt & pepper. Set aside and keep warm.

In a large skillet heat the ¼ cup vegetable oil over moderately high heat. Season fish filets lightly with salt and pepper. Coat each filet on both sides with the five-spice powder. Sauté the filets in the hot pan, turning once, until crusty on the outside and opaque throughout. Transfer to a platter and keep warm. 

Add remaining oil to skillet and heat over moderately high heat. Add the mushrooms and cook, stirring frequently, until softened and browned. Add the shallots, parsley and thyme and cook until the shallots are translucent. Season with salt and pepper.

Arrange filets on a bed of mushrooms. Top with the sauce.


----------

